# Trump wins !!!



## Shaun80 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi 

Your thoughts on short and longer term impact on the markets of Trumps victory ? So far it looks good for buying. North American and global markets appear down. Will he cancel existing trade deals ie NAFTA and Pacific trade deals. Corporate tax cuts? Perhaps weaker USD and lower oil prices gold will rise? Interest rates ?more investment in bonds ? What is short and long term impact ? Thoughts ? Predictions ?


----------



## Shaun80 (Oct 22, 2016)

Also trade with Mexico and Canada as well as Europe and Asia will be affected if he wants to renegotiate new trade deals? What are other things you should be looking at ?


----------



## capricorn (Dec 3, 2013)

with judiciary, legislative and executive in conservative hands, there should be long term impact. hopefully the trend of free flow of finance, labor and goods over the last quarter century will get a pause and rethink.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Negative impact. Historically, no country that started down this road to root out ethnic minorities as scapegoats has emerged in good shape ... it's usually the sign of the downfall of society. And the end of a country's greatness.

On this day, which coincidentally is the 78th anniversary of Kristallnacht (start of the Holocaust when Nazis vandalized synagogues and businesses), Trump has risen to power buoyed by an intense wave of support from neo-Nazis, KKK, white supremacists and militias.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...ad6e22-a50a-11e6-8042-f4d111c862d1_story.html


----------



## capricorn (Dec 3, 2013)

This is also anniversary of Berlin wall coming down. Maybe people have had enough off free movement that only benefits a small portion. the income inequality has become worse in the last quarter century.
This was a protest vote and Ms Clinton just happened to be on receiving side. it was very hard for her to sell continuation of Obama policies to people in this economic climate. She could not even carry the non college white woman vote. lost them by close to 30 percent. because they identified more with the economic disenfranchisement rather than her gender.


----------



## Shaun80 (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't understand why the Americans took such a risky gamble with Trump. Is their job market and economy doing so badly that the average person was willing to overlook everything else . It seems like his jobs and economy message is what resonated most with voters . They did not like the status quo.


----------



## capricorn (Dec 3, 2013)

Shaun80 said:


> I don't understand why the Americans took such a risky gamble with Trump. Is their job market and economy doing so badly that the average person was willing to overlook everything else . It seems like his jobs and economy message is what resonated most with voters . They did not like the status quo.


yes it is that bad in the states that made the difference. Wisconsin, Michigan, Pennsilvaniya, Ohio, Iowa etc..


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Surprised I was but will take advantage of the market's this week and do some buying. My only current holding is the Mawer Balanced Fund but I have had that for a few years and do weekly auto purchases. My plan is to get caught up with all of my unused TFSA room and pickup some solid companies that pay a dividend. Stocks I my list this week depending on how much that go down with this election result are: Telus, & TD Bank.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

1. Trump is no Hitler and the parallels are wrong.

2. Fewer people voted for Trump than for Romney 4 years ago. It's just that even fewer voted for a third term for Clintons.

3. What's next? I like this article. Another 4 years of Obama. That's why solid democratic states voted for Trump and put him into the office. https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...ory.html?postshare=9851478645752678&tid=ss_fb


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ahem...(although i predicted it all along) I am surprised. It's the brexit effect... i think a lot of americans are waking up thinking: "uh-oh, what have we done?"
ps - i notice cbc newsworld seems to be playing kinda depressing/warning music in the backgound of coverage.... why do we need music on the news anyway? & wonder what the tone would be if hc had won?


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Lots of speculation and fear + no crystal ball = good buying opportunity


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

mordko said:


> 1. Trump is no Hitler and the parallels are wrong.
> 
> 2. Fewer people voted for Trump than for Romney 4 years ago. It's just that even fewer voted for a third term for Clintons.
> 
> 3. What's next? I like this article. Another 4 years of Obama. That's why solid democratic states voted for Trump and put him into the office. https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...ory.html?postshare=9851478645752678&tid=ss_fb


Correction... Apparently more people voted for Clinton than for Trump.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

STech said:


> Lots of speculation and fear + no crystal ball = good buying opportunity


Looks like the good buying opportunity was last night about 10:30, and even then wasn't THAT good. Trump victory was predicted way back a week ago to drop the markets 10%, but instead we get big yawn. Nothing to see here, TSX up 18 points as I write this LOL.

hboy43


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Negative impact. Historically, no country that started down this road to root out ethnic minorities as scapegoats has emerged in good shape ... it's usually the sign of the downfall of society. And the end of a country's greatness.
> 
> On this day, which coincidentally is the 78th anniversary of Kristallnacht (start of the Holocaust when Nazis vandalized synagogues and businesses), Trump has risen to power buoyed by an intense wave of support from neo
> 
> ...


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Shaun80 said:


> I don't understand why the Americans took such a risky gamble with Trump. Is their job market and economy doing so badly that the average person was willing to overlook everything else . It seems like his jobs and economy message is what resonated most with voters . They did not like the status quo.


The Democrats and Republicans threw the working class overboard 40 years ago and have been destroying the middle class for the last 10. They thought they could destroy the American people and distract them with a lot of bullshit about gay marriage and abortion, then replace them with illegal immigrants from the third world who they could depend on to vote for more and bigger government while they sold out the country to the big banks and big business interests.

Then Trump came along and addressed the concerns of ordinary citizens. As flawed as he is, and as inexperienced, and in spite of a total lack of support from anybody, he was the only one who listened to ordinary Americans, and seemed to care what happened to them.

It turned out that "flyover country" is full of voters, and you sneer at them for clinging to their 'guns and Bibles' and dismiss them as 'deplorables' at your peril, if someone offers them hope.

Then you have to look at who he was running against. A slippery career politician with a long record of graft, blunders and scandals .


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

hboy54 said:


> Looks like the good buying opportunity was last night about 10:30, and even then wasn't THAT good. Trump victory was predicted way back a week ago to drop the markets 10%, but instead we get big yawn. Nothing to see here, TSX up 18 points as I write this LOL.
> 
> hboy43



Booo. TSX is up, and the S&P is flat.

I have a bunch of cash just sitting with TD, and I thought today was the day


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

STech said:


> I have a bunch of cash just sitting with TD, and I thought today was the day


Me too. I bought a little VFV on Friday but held back on significant cash.

I expect there will be plenty of volatility to come, though. Patience will be rewarded.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

So disappointed in the USA. The ultimate reality game show and the biggest mover and shaker on Earth, once again Canada shines for being a decent, all around fine country to call home.

Fall of the Roman Empire or at least egg on your face , Ugly America walks.

Imagine many Americans waking up, startled, "What have done, Gracie "


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

The TSX is up a 28 points.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

lonewolf :) said:


> repelling Glass- Steagal


repeal

however, you have got it backwards again

.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

I heard we can espect the market to lose about 30% over the next year. So lots of ups and downs now but overall till December 2017, a 30% loss overall due to the uncertainty of a wild card like Trump.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

What's everyone freaking out about? Trump is just an image. He's now a tool the Republicans will use to get their message across since the Americans seem to relate to him. He's no dictator, ruler, or whatever else you want to call him. People tend to forget that a PARTY was elected, not a PERSON. And the Republicans already held the popular vote while Obama was President - so is anyone really surprised that they retained their popular vote again? 

While people are fed up of status quo and typical politics/politicians, Trump gave everyone a different aspect that seemed to work well for getting elected. All politicians talk dirty, play unfairly and make broken promises. The only difference is Trump did it in a different format using simple talk rather than big political terms than mean nothing to most people.

I'm no 'Trump' supporter by any means. Couldn't care less really and not all that into the Republican vs Democrat thing. Just telling it as it is. People need to take their emotion about Trump (as a person) out of the equation. Because we all know that no President was ever a Saint.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Mortgage u/w said:


> What's everyone freaking out about? Trump is just an image. He's now a tool the Republicans will use to get their message across since the Americans seem to relate to him. He's no dictator, ruler, or whatever else you want to call him. People tend to forget that a PARTY was elected, not a PERSON. And the Republicans already held the popular vote while Obama was President - so is anyone really surprised that they retained their popular vote again?
> 
> While people are fed up of status quo and typical politics/politicians, Trump gave everyone a different aspect that seemed to work well for getting elected. All politicians talk dirty, play unfairly and make broken promises. The only difference is Trump did it in a different format using simple talk rather than big political terms than mean nothing to most people.
> 
> I'm no 'Trump' supporter by any means. Couldn't care less really and not all that into the Republican vs Democrat thing. Just telling it as it is. People need to take their emotion about Trump (as a person) out of the equation. Because we all know that no President was ever a Saint.


I have yet to hear any of the MSM sheep explain how building a wall with Mexico or limiting Muslim immigration kills the stock market. Nothing but crickets.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Disrupting North American supply chains by cancelling NAFTA might play a role.

Of course, Trump was lying about doing anything about NAFTA. Can't wait until the rubes find out.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Mortgage u/w said:


> What's everyone freaking out about? Trump is just an image. He's now a tool the Republicans will use to get their message across since the Americans seem to relate to him. He's no dictator, ruler, or whatever else you want to call him. People tend to forget that a PARTY was elected, not a PERSON. And the Republicans already held the popular vote while Obama was President - so is anyone really surprised that they retained their popular vote again?
> 
> While people are fed up of status quo and typical politics/politicians, Trump gave everyone a different aspect that seemed to work well for getting elected. All politicians talk dirty, play unfairly and make broken promises. The only difference is Trump did it in a different format using simple talk rather than big political terms than mean nothing to most people.
> 
> I'm no 'Trump' supporter by any means. Couldn't care less really and not all that into the Republican vs Democrat thing. Just telling it as it is. People need to take their emotion about Trump (as a person) out of the equation. Because we all know that no President was ever a Saint.


The GOP didn't want Trump. Trump took over the GOP. 

Trump speaks in gibberish. "We're going to win big league" The man talks like a retarded child.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mortgage u/w said:


> What's everyone freaking out about? Trump is just an image. He's now a tool the Republicans will use to get their message across since the Americans seem to relate to him. He's no dictator, ruler, or whatever else you want to call him. People tend to forget that a PARTY was elected, not a PERSON. And the Republicans already held the popular vote while Obama was President - so is anyone really surprised that they retained their popular vote again?
> 
> While people are fed up of status quo and typical politics/politicians, Trump gave everyone a different aspect that seemed to work well for getting elected. All politicians talk dirty, play unfairly and make broken promises. The only difference is Trump did it in a different format using simple talk rather than big political terms than mean nothing to most people.
> 
> I'm no 'Trump' supporter by any means. Couldn't care less really and not all that into the Republican vs Democrat thing. Just telling it as it is. People need to take their emotion about Trump (as a person) out of the equation. Because we all know that no President was ever a Saint.


Good post! It's something that puzzled me too - Such a big deal about choosing the President, but not much about the House and Senate. Mind you with their system, only some of the seats come up for vote on a Presidential election year.

They voted for a change in the Washington political establishment , but they still have it. Trump will hit same stonewalling if he tries to introduce legislation unacceptable to the Republican establishment. Which was not a bad thing!


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Nelley said:


> I have yet to hear any of the MSM sheep explain how building a wall with Mexico or limiting Muslim immigration kills the stock market. Nothing but crickets.


If Trump follows through with a tariff on Chinese products to reduce the trade deficit, it will be very interesting to see what happens.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

STech said:


> Booo. TSX is up, and the S&P is flat.
> 
> I have a bunch of cash just sitting with TD, and I thought today was the day


A day like today is a reminder of why I usually have the good sense to not make predictions. Last night at around 10:30 when the S&P futures were down 5 or 7%, I told my wife we would be down 1/4 million today. Let's just say the TSX has some heavy lifting to do to make that a reality.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

andrewf said:


> The GOP didn't want Trump. Trump took over the GOP.
> 
> Trump speaks in gibberish. "We're going to win big league" The man talks like a retarded child.


Again, you can hate the man....but don't hate the system. His "gibberish" got him elected. And if you heard his victory speech, you could understand that he's now in a 'puppet role' because the speech was not written by him - nor did it sound like a retarded child. 
No one can take away the tons of experience the Republic party (and Democrats) have.....no, not even Trump!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Citizenship and Immigration Canada web site is still down, due to heavy load! Since last night
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/

We shouldn't underestimate the opportunity for Canada now. The US has voted in a president that is openly hostile towards all non-whites, non-Christians, and especially against Jews and Muslims. The man ran attack ads featuring the Star of David to show that Clinton was part of the "global elites" (i.e. Jews)

Canada can use this opportunity to bring in more brain power. We can really grab the best minds from all over the world... people who would not dare immigrate to the USA now that they've elected a pro-neo-nazi, pro-KKK president. Even some of the most highly skilled US labour might be ready to come to Canada, especially professionals with Jewish heritage


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

It's not going to be that bad. Once in power, everyone moves a little bit to the centre once they realize they can't do everything they want to do. I expect Trump will surround himself with a strong team of advisors to avoid blowing up the US and global economy.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I want to see Trudeau start to mobilize a new, and stronger Canadian effort to bring in very highly skilled labour. We should start targeting highly skilled American labour. Canada is such an incredibly attractive environment right now.

America's Silicon Valley is filled with many successful, non-white business people. Some of those dot com billionnaires have middle eastern heritage. And the US east coast has highly successful, and wealthy, well educated people with Jewish background.

I'd like to see Canada more aggressively pull these people into the country. There's so much that can be done with this, I really hope Trudeau is thinking big!

*Trump could reverse a decades-long Canadian "brain drain"*


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

atrp2biz said:


> I expect Trump will surround himself with a strong team of advisors to avoid blowing up the US and global economy.



about every other leader, yes.
about donald trump, there's never been any sign of a strong team.

.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> I want to see Trudeau start to mobilize a new, and stronger Canadian effort to bring in very highly skilled labour. We should start targeting highly skilled American labour. Canada is such an incredibly attractive environment right now.
> 
> America's Silicon Valley is filled with many successful, non-white business people. Some of those dot com billionnaires have middle eastern heritage. And the US east coast has highly successful, and wealthy, well educated people with Jewish background.
> 
> ...



it's one-half of a good idea.

but where is the money to hire the new immigrants? are they supposed to bring their own businesses with them?

we already have the "investor" immigrant category. It would not surprise if immigration sees a marked increase in inquiries for this category.

.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Mortgage u/w said:


> And if you heard his victory speech, you could understand that he's now in a 'puppet role' because the speech was not written by him - nor did it sound like a retarded child.



the above is a fascinating idea, if i'm reading between your lines right.

are you saying that some mysterious higher power within the GOP had gotten to trump as early as yesterday, to jerk the strings & make him sound presidential?

if so, who is/are these higher power(s)? if they exist, won't they be the true rulers of america? donald would remain nothing more than what he appears to be, an emcee for a night club act?

i haven't seen this idea anywhere, so if it's your own original, then congrats to you.

.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

James, I think you're spiraling out of control as the left-wing echo chamber fades away. Relax. Read modern day prophet Scott Adams' piece here: http://blog.dilbert.com/post/152955248046/i-answer-your-questions-about-predicting-president

The Master Persuader just defeated the Republican and Democratic Parties in succession over the last year, virtually singlehandedly. And he did it using a pacing and leading persuasion strategy. Don't you think that's the kind of thinking that would benefit in running a country? He's going to the center big-league, and all of the talk about how minorities should be living in fear of their lives is starting to sound like paranoia that eclipses the most fringe of right-wing conspiracies.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Trump is going to need extremely sharp elbows to accomplish anything with a corporate owned, Republican congress. ... but if anyone can smash through the lobbyist's grip on the USA, I think it's Trump.

This could end up being good for the American markets, if business starts re-shoring in the USA. If that happens, it could be very persuasive in Canada, as well.

I'm pulling for him to do good for his country.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> America's Silicon Valley is filled with many successful, non-white business people. Some of those dot com billionnaires have middle eastern heritage. And the US east coast has highly successful, and wealthy, well educated people with Jewish background.


 If you think that those people will immigrate to Canada , you are dreaming 
Trudeau can get more syrian refugees, muslim terrorists etc...

james, why are trying to convince people that Trump is anti-semite ?! I think, both Trudeau and Hillary much more antisemite than Trump


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> the above is a fascinating idea, if i'm reading between your lines right.
> 
> are you saying that some mysterious higher power within the GOP had gotten to trump as early as yesterday, to jerk the strings & make him sound presidential?
> 
> ...


They obviously took Trump into that small smoky room and showed him a clip of the JFK assasination from a whole new angle, then gave him a copy of his new victory speech

Bill Hicks • Mr. President, any questions?


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I want to see Trudeau start to mobilize a new, and stronger Canadian effort to bring in very highly skilled labour. We should start targeting highly skilled American labour. Canada is such an incredibly attractive environment right now.
> 
> America's Silicon Valley is filled with many successful, non-white business people. Some of those dot com billionnaires have middle eastern heritage. And the US east coast has highly successful, and wealthy, well educated people with Jewish background.
> 
> ...


 Wish one of Trumps kids to run & become the leader of Canada if they have Trump excellent ideas such as deport criminals back to their own country. make the tax system less complex, not a supporter of global warming, Build factories here instead of taxing companies to death so they move off shore. Not bring in migrants & give them free handouts. Canada & US relations would become stronger


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

gibor365 said:


> If you think that those people will immigrate to Canada , you are dreaming
> Trudeau can get more syrian refugees, muslim terrorists etc...


"Those people" do not operate as one. They are individuals with their own ideas.

If one or two people with industrial capability and wealth were to immigrate to Canada, not that we are likely to make it easy for them, it could bring a nice little boost for Canada.

Look at Elon Musk. He moved from Canada to the US and look at how many jobs he has created directly. Look at how many suppliers he has engaged (Mostly Panasonic, Mercedes, and Toyota... to be fair). He is literally exporting automotive product to Germany. How great is that?


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

The lesson we can all take from this is as investors, once again, is that forecasters are not worth listening to. Not only were they wrong about who would win by a significant margin, the stock market response is not negative, maybe even a little positive.

The second lesson is for Trudeau, ignore the meat and potatoes of the country at your peril. For 8 years Obama cuddled up with progressive activism and left the lower to middle class white population to languish. This is nothing short of a stunning rebuke of the American progressive left. Obama's legacy is shredded in one night.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

CPA Candidate said:


> The lesson we can all take from this is as investors, once again, is that forecasters are not worth listening to. Not only were they wrong about who would win by a significant margin, the stock market response is not negative, maybe even a little positive.
> 
> The second lesson is for Trudeau, ignore the meat and potatoes of the country at your peril. For 8 years Obama cuddled up with progressive activism and left the lower to middle class white population to languish. This is nothing short of a stunning rebuke of the American progressive left. Obama's legacy is shredded in one night.


Like I said-the experts never could explain how lowering taxes, building a wall and limiting Muslim immigration is against equity investors.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Argonaut said:


> James, I think you're spiraling out of control as the left-wing echo chamber fades away. Relax. Read modern day prophet Scott Adams' piece here: http://blog.dilbert.com/post/152955248046/i-answer-your-questions-about-predicting-president
> 
> The Master Persuader just defeated the Republican and Democratic Parties in succession over the last year, virtually singlehandedly. And he did it using a pacing and leading persuasion strategy. Don't you think that's the kind of thinking that would benefit in running a country? He's going to the center big-league, and all of the talk about how minorities should be living in fear of their lives is starting to sound like paranoia that eclipses the most fringe of right-wing conspiracies.


What is a fact is that if the US economy is booming 4 years from now Trump will have all of the Hispanic vote-this guy (unlike many here) understands the bottom line and it aint transgender bathrooms, carbon taxes, windmills, sex education for 5 year olds,etc.etc.etc.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

mrPPincer said:


> They obviously took Trump into that small smoky room and showed him a clip of the JFK assasination from a whole new angle, then gave him a copy of his new victory speech



i'd forgotten that nellie has already told us who's in control. The Illuminati.

.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> If one or two people with industrial capability and wealth were to immigrate to Canada, not that we are likely to make it easy for them, it could bring a nice little boost for Canada.


Somehow I believe that much more people with "industrial capability and wealth" gonna immigrate to US 



> Like I said-the experts never could explain how lowering taxes, building a wall and limiting Muslim immigration is against equity investors.


 building wall , on opposite, should be bullish for markets  ... this is a huge project where a lot of companies will be involved....

couple of weeks ago I published link/article from RBC analysts explaining why Trump can be good for Canada


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> about every other leader, yes.
> about donald trump, there's never been any sign of a strong team.
> 
> .


Are you joking? 90% of Trump's success is from his support team. He has a long history of starting or developing projects and handing them over to others to run. He has surrounded himself with good people some of them have been with him since the 70s (like George Ross).

He stated during the primaries that he knows he is not an experienced politician or military man and plans on taking advice from top experts in their respective fields, as he has always done in business.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Canada's official unemployment rate is 6.9%. When that is below 2% come and talk to me about needing more workers.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

humble_pie said:


> Mortgage u/w said:
> 
> 
> > And if you heard his victory speech, you could understand that he's now in a 'puppet role' because the speech was not written by him - nor did it sound like a retarded child.
> ...


I like your sense of humour. If you truely believe the president is the ultimate decision leader, the big boss, the ONE, who makes up the rules as he pleases, then I think you are starting to believe the fictional movies you are watching.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Apparently with this Trump win, they prefer the devil vs. the devil you know. Go figure?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

There are two groups of people out there, it seems to me. There's the "Huh?" group who don't understand, blame white men and racists or want to change the system (ban the electoral college!). And there are those who understand the reasons behind it and are even happy about the win. And yes, many of them are in Canada. It's more than you think. There are similar issues in Canada. Some people wish that there were more leaders who said "Canada First".


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> The Democrats and Republicans threw the working class overboard 40 years ago and have been destroying the middle class for the last 10 ...
> Then Trump came along and addressed the concerns of ordinary citizens. As flawed as he is, and as inexperienced, and in spite of a total lack of support from anybody, he was the only one who listened to ordinary Americans, and seemed to care what happened to them ...


Question for the next four years is what can he do on the jobs front for those states.

Does he go with a make works project like Roosevelt or does he somehow manage sell corporations that have huge manufacturing elsewhere to pay more to build it in the US?


It will be interesting.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mortgage u/w said:


> What's everyone freaking out about?
> Trump is just an image ...


I suspect he is an image but time will tell how much of what he talked about, he actually does or tries to do.




Mortgage u/w said:


> ... He's now a tool the Republicans will use to get their message across since the Americans seem to relate to him. He's no dictator, ruler, or whatever else you want to call him. People tend to forget that a PARTY was elected, not a PERSON ...


The guy who battled with the party and who celebrated that the gloves were off after leadership decided they could not support him is a tool of the Republicans?
I do not think so.

And as I understand it, the party has control of the Senate and Congress *but* Trump was elected. One of him main points was that he is an outsider, too rich to be bought. It will be interesting to see which items he or willing Republican congress people bring forward as well as what support it gets.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

atrp2biz said:


> ... I expect Trump will surround himself with a strong team of advisors to avoid blowing up the US and global economy.


Why?
AFAICT, he seems to think that his success in business has already given him the answers. 

If he does go with some advisors, I suspect they will be business types. Time will tell.


Cheers


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james and some liberal media trying to convince us that Trump is anti-semite ... however



> President-elect Donald Trump has invited Benjamin Netanyahu to the US for talks 'at the first opportunity'.
> The billionaire spoke with the Israeli prime minister on Wednesday morning hours after his stunning triumph over Hillary Clinton.
> Netanhyahu called Trump a 'true friend of Israel' and said their conversation was 'hearty and warm' and regional issues were discussed.
> His spokesman added that 'The Prime Minister congratulated Trump on his electoral win and told him that the United States has no better ally that Israel.'
> ...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> There are similar issues in Canada. Some people wish that there were more leaders who said "Canada First".


Sure!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Mortgage u/w said:


> Again, you can hate the man....but don't hate the system. His "gibberish" got him elected. And if you heard his victory speech, you could understand that he's now in a 'puppet role' because the speech was not written by him - nor did it sound like a retarded child.
> No one can take away the tons of experience the Republic party (and Democrats) have.....no, not even Trump!


The middle portion of his victory speech was so obviously a speech-writer's voice. The obligatory "calm the f*** down everybody, I'm going to be everybody's president, yadda yadda yadda". Really makes you wonder how much he means it...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

atrp2biz said:


> It's not going to be that bad. Once in power, everyone moves a little bit to the centre once they realize they can't do everything they want to do. I expect Trump will surround himself with a strong team of advisors to avoid blowing up the US and global economy.


Trump isn't big on advisors. He's big on bootlickers. You only have to look at the revolving door that was his campaign to see that he doesn't listen to people who aren't kissing his ***.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Canada's official unemployment rate is 6.9%. When that is below 2% come and talk to me about needing more workers.


What if the skills required aren't readily available in Canada? Why not poach foreign-trained skilled workers?


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

andrewf said:


> Trump isn't big on advisors. He's big on bootlickers. You only have to look at the revolving door that was his campaign to see that he doesn't listen to people who aren't kissing his ***.


Moron: The guy WON. Jeez.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

And so?


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

andrewf said:


> Trump isn't big on advisors. He's big on bootlickers. You only have to look at the revolving door that was his campaign to see that he doesn't listen to people who aren't kissing his ***.


Kellyanne Conway is really sharp and I doubt she is a boot-licker. Yeah he made changes cause he knew it would work better after ward. Now, like all politicians, reality will set in and he will back off of anything that he can't do.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

andrewf said:


> The middle portion of his victory speech was so obviously a speech-writer's voice. The obligatory "calm the f*** down everybody, I'm going to be everybody's president, yadda yadda yadda". Really makes you wonder how much he means it...


You are just sore because you are wrong about almost everything.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Pluto said:


> Kellyanne Conway is really sharp and I doubt she is a boot-licker. Yeah he made changes cause he knew it would work better after ward. Now, like all politicians, reality will set in and he will back off of anything that he can't do.


No disagreement about Conway. You have no idea why Trump was going through campaign staff, don't pretend.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Pluto said:


> You are just sore because you are wrong about almost everything.


It was just about the worst, most insincere/inauthentic victory speech I've heard a politician deliver. I don't begrudge politicians their use of speechwriters--they are busy people. But they should at least sound like they believe what they are saying, and not just reading what their team put into the teleprompter.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Negative impact. Historically, no country that started down this road to root out ethnic minorities as scapegoats has emerged in good shape ... it's usually the sign of the downfall of society. And the end of a country's greatness.
> 
> On this day, which coincidentally is the 78th anniversary of Kristallnacht (start of the Holocaust when Nazis vandalized synagogues and businesses), Trump has risen to power buoyed by an intense wave of support from neo-Nazis, KKK, white supremacists and militias.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...ad6e22-a50a-11e6-8042-f4d111c862d1_story.html


James the US is already down the road to ruin. They are printing money like crazy to support the debt and their military is everywhere. They have basically been taking the path of Rome before it fell. Trump is a last gasp desperate attempt to do something if he is able to. Hillary was basically more of the same, war until it ends. On the muslim thing he is doing what Canada should be doing and trying to secure the border and protect his country and people which includes muslim citizens already in the US.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

andrewf said:


> It was just about the worst, most insincere/inauthentic victory speech I've heard a politician deliver. I don't begrudge politicians their use of speechwriters--they are busy people. But they should at least sound like they believe what they are saying, and not just reading what their team put into the teleprompter.


If you think that was bad watch Hillary's speech this morning.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine is a couch potato buy and hold strategy and I don't anticipate making any changes as a result of Trump's victory. 

A lot of people are worried, and rightly so. Mitch McConnell (of all people) made reassuring noises today. There may be a degree of social upheaval in the United States but it is starting to look like it will business as usual on many fronts. The president will announce some plan, the senate will ignore the president and the house will continue its perpetual leadership struggle. American democracy moves very slowly. No one leader can do too much damage (or too much good).

ETA: My comment is not to discount the very real fear among minorities. It is my understanding that some minority groups are terrified of the nationalistic sentiment that Trump has unleashed. He'll need to put that genie back into the bottle and that may anger some of his more bellicose supporters.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Are you joking? 90% of Trump's success is from his support team. He has a long history of starting or developing projects and handing them over to others to run. He has surrounded himself with good people some of them have been with him since the 70s (like George Ross).
> 
> He stated during the primaries that he knows he is not an experienced politician or military man and plans on taking advice from top experts in their respective fields, as he has always done in business.




Rusty it's nice that you've read all those promotional books & articles about donald trump & i imagine they have made you very knowledgeable about his life & times.

however i cannot recall a single instance of trump's ever saying he would "take advice" from top experts in politics or in the military. Instead i vividly recall how so many of the top experts in those fields publicly repudiated him & stated that they would not support donald trump. Many said they would not even vote for him.

trump's campaign was logistically messy, with his inexperienced children attempting to run much of it. Journalists working to confirm quotes or issues, for example, would approach via a media relations contact on trump's team. But the outcome would never be reliable. Sometimes the trump contact would be able to connect with the trumpster but sometimes not. There was no consistency or professionalism.

far from being any kind of team player, trump looks like a one-man show.


.


----------



## capricorn (Dec 3, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> a
> trump's campaign was logistically messy, with his inexperienced children attempting to run much of it.
> 
> 
> .


for last 12 months this has been a constant criticism of Trump. I would speculate, Probably because he did not employ enough professionals (and talking heads on TV) who feel entitled and did not benefit as they are used to in an election year.
He delivered a masterclass nonetheless. 
he was smart enough to know that he should focus on rust belt states that Dems took for granted.

I think at least now he should get some credit (however grudgingly).


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

andrewf said:


> What if the skills required aren't readily available in Canada? Why not poach foreign-trained skilled workers?


 Lowing taxes bringing jobs back from off shores if the US can pull it off Canada with its high taxes & social programs will not attract skilled workers that social programs can leach off of.

Canada should maybe build a wall to keep those out that want to live off our social programs. Most likely would have been more social programs with Hillary so now those that leach off social programs will more then likely move to Canada.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

olivaw said:


> A lot of people are worried, and rightly so ...
> 
> ETA: My comment is not to discount the very real fear among minorities. It is my understanding that some minority groups are terrified of the nationalistic sentiment that Trump has unleashed. He'll need to put that genie back into the bottle and that may anger some of his more bellicose supporters.



i don't see how trump can put the racist nationalist sentiment back into the bottle. I don't see that he even wants or intends to.

the problem is that it's far beyond trump's control. We have anti-immigrant racist attitudes in canada, in the UK they largely engineered the Brexit vote, there are referendums & walls going up or being maintained all over europe.


.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> Rusty it's nice that you've read all those promotional books & articles about donald trump & i imagine they have made you very knowledgeable about his life & times.
> 
> however i cannot recall a single instance of trump's ever saying he would "take advice" from top experts in politics or in the military. Instead i vividly recall how so many of the top experts in those fields publicly repudiated him & stated that they would not support donald trump. Many said they would not even vote for him.
> 
> ...


So you are saying you don't have to be very smart to be better than Hillary?


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

First step same laws for everyone no matter race. No special treatment for minorities.

Canada also needs to treat everyone the same no special laws for first nations or minorities & no religion based public schools get rid of all Catholic schools or waist tons of tax payers money & build schools for every single religion out there. Like the approach Russia took.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

capricorn said:


> for last 12 months this [inexperienced trump adult children running the campaign] has been a constant criticism of Trump.
> 
> He delivered a masterclass nonetheless.
> he was smart enough to know that he should focus on rust belt states that Dems took for granted.
> ...



... but the sub-topic that was being discussed was the claim by Rusty & others that donald trump seeks out & listens to wise counsel from experienced peers.

i mentioned the trump children as an illustration of how trump is rudderless, lacks a team infrastructure. Not long ago in another thread there was a go-around about the fact that 270 prominent american economists recently signed a petition saying they would never work with or consult for donald trump.

there's rudy giuliani for the trump cabinet. Mike Pence seems like a pleasant citizen, but he's a christian fundamentalist who believes in creationism. Who are the other statesmen, titans, intellectuals & nobel prize winners who are supposed to be on the trump advisory team?

so far, the trump enthusiasts have only countered with claims of how cunning he is. How many real estate deals he's pulled off, etc. They don't use the word "sneaky" but the nuance comes very close.

.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> So you are saying you don't have to be very smart to be better than Hillary?



nothing to do with smart, what i said is that trump is a one-man show


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump is being given far too much credit for his victory.

He got fewer votes than Mitt Romney did in 2012. Clinton's defeat was that she got far less votes than Barrack Obama.

The inner city, heavily populated Democratic stronghold didn't deliver for Clinton. The African American vote count was way down.

The Democrats also failed to defend the blue collar states. Clinton didn't even bother to visit Wisconsin. They thought it was in the bag.

Clinton ran a poor campaign, was hounded by the email scandal and Comey's late intervention created a 10% surge in votes for Trump.

Trump........master tactician and strategist was not so great. Just better than Clinton.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Trump definitely called the shots. He hired some reasonably competent people in his organizations but it is well known that it is Trump's way or the highway. He surprised us with his ability to attract voters. I guess the showmanship translated well to the campaign trail. 

Whether or not Trump's unique blend of authoritarianism, bullying and charm can make a good president will be a fascinating (if not horrifying) thing to watch. 

Scott Adams said that you can dismiss Trump's words as persuasion. Apparently the thousands of protestors on the streets of America can't bring themselves to do that.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor365 said:


> james and some liberal media trying to convince us that Trump is anti-semite ... however


gibor, Trump ran campaign ads showing Hillary alongside a giant Star of David, in an ad blaming the global elites for everything that's wrong with America.

That is classic anti-semitic propaganda... it's not even subtle. As someone with Jewish heritage, I'm shocked that this doesn't disturb you.

They will start with the Muslims, but as the famous Holocaust Poem warns us (WHICH MY GERMAN COWORKER REMINDED ME TODAY AT THE OFFICE) it won't stop with the Muslims. They will come after the blacks, the hispanics, and the Jews.

Don't get caught up on the Muslim thing. As I've posted before, to the white nationalists and white supremacists, WE are all dirty foreigners -- Jewish, Russian, Muslim, Indian, African, Asian, Caribbean, Middle Eastern, whatever. It doesn't matter to them. *They hate all of us*

Basically everyone except white ******** are to blame for all of America's problems. And according to Trump's campaign ads, Jews are central to the blame. Oh, and black people. Americans deeply hate black people.

I did not understand how racist America is until I started living here. After 3 years I get it. Americans are deeply racist. We've got to stop this poison from infecting Canada.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out— 
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out— 
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.

_- Niemöller_


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

james4beach said:


> gibor, Trump ran campaign ads showing Hillary alongside a giant Star of David, in an ad blaming the global elites for everything that's wrong with America.
> 
> That is classic anti-semitic propaganda... it's not even subtle. As someone with Jewish heritage, I'm shocked that this doesn't disturb you.
> 
> ...


You would be better off telling all this to a shrink-people here are tiring of listening to you constantly whine about your life.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

james4beach said:


> gibor, Trump ran campaign ads showing Hillary alongside a giant Star of David, in an ad blaming the global elites for everything that's wrong with America.
> 
> That is classic anti-semitic propaganda... it's not even subtle. As someone with Jewish heritage, I'm shocked that this doesn't disturb you.


This is not quite true. He retweeted this from an antisemitic source. It wasn't a campaign ad. 

In the campaign ad he used traditional protocols-based theme about a small cabal controlling everything and highlighted three Jewish individuals (Soros, Yelin and another Jewish banker). 

He also took an awfully long time to renounce support from KKK/neo-nazis like David Duke.

He is certainly messaging to a particular group, probably deliberately, but almost certainly not antisemitic himself.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

olivaw said:


> My comment is not to discount the very real fear among minorities. It is my understanding that some minority groups are terrified of the nationalistic sentiment that Trump has unleashed. He'll need to put that genie back into the bottle and that may anger some of his more bellicose supporters.


How about the militant,violent ,threatening, Black groups like Black Lives Matter? How about the individual who shot 2 cops in Dallas?

Trump can't put that genie back in the bottle. 




> The heavily armed sniper who gunned down police officers in downtown Dallas, leaving five of them dead, specifically set out to kill as many white officers as he could, officials said Friday. He was a military veteran who had served in Afghanistan, and he kept an arsenal in his home that included bomb-making materials.
> 
> The gunman turned a demonstration against fatal police shootings this week of black men in Minnesota and Louisiana from a peaceful march focused on violence committed by officers into a scene of chaos and bloodshed aimed against them.
> 
> ...




How come the expletive spouting Jay Z and his pornographic wife Beyonce couldn't get out the Black vote for ****** Hillary?
How come the Black vote in Wayne county where Detroit is didn't turn out for Hillary?
How about Colin Kaepernick refusing to stand for the national anthem?

Lots of irrational anger on both sides.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> ... but the sub-topic that was being discussed was the claim by Rusty & others that donald trump seeks out & listens to wise counsel from experienced peers.
> 
> i mentioned the trump children as an illustration of how trump is rudderless, lacks a team infrastructure. Not long ago in another thread there was a go-around about the fact that 270 prominent american economists recently signed a petition saying they would never work with or consult for donald trump.
> 
> ...


 I like the idea of a president doing his own thinking. Trumps ideas are different then most which shows he is an independent thinker. With having others around him for data mining I think he was the best choice. Maybe someday we can build artificial intelligence that governs us ?


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

lonewolf :) said:


> I like the idea of a president doing his own thinking. Trumps ideas are different then most which shows he is an independent thinker. With having others around him for data mining I think he was the best choice. Maybe someday we can build artificial intelligence that governs us ?


 In fact it might be best if no one was able to advise the president. Just have data miners to gain info with no opinions. Opinions can poison the mind. Some of the greatest traders will not allow themselves to come in contact with others so their thinking is not bent.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

There may be something to this. Have seen articles claiming that artificial intelligence, or computer programs, are better and more accurate at diagnosing disease than doctors, and the differences are not small. I don't know enough about statistics or medicine to comment but it might be worth looking into.

This assumes reality has something to do with political decisions. It seems anymore, it doesn't. A few years ago a prominent American politician said "if you are big enough you make your own reality".


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

mordko said:


> This is not quite true. He retweeted this from an antisemitic source. It wasn't a campaign ad.
> 
> In the campaign ad he used traditional protocols-based theme about a small cabal controlling everything and highlighted three Jewish individuals (Soros, Yelin and another Jewish banker).


OK, I see. Yes he definitely pointed to a Jewish-run cabal of controlling elite. American conspiracy theorist types just love that kind of stuff.



> He also took an awfully long time to renounce support from KKK/neo-nazis like David Duke.
> He is certainly messaging to a particular group, probably deliberately, but almost certainly not antisemitic himself.


I wasn't aware that he renounced the support, so maybe I missed that.

I hope you're right and that Trump doesn't think these extremist things himself, but it's hard to forgive a person who leverages that kind of hatred


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

I like Trumps idea with controlling the boarders regarding immigrants. The whole world being a global village with multiculturalism is not going to work, never has never will. There is no way everyone is going to get together & sing Kombi YA. No way can everyone be integrated into the way of the North American citizen. According to Martin Armstrong history has always shown when their is a large number of immigrants that move into a country it always leads to civil war. Martin could be right Countries in Europe will have civil war sometime in the future do to the massive immigrants it has taken in.

Those that are against multiculturalism are labeled racist. There need to be countries & boarders for different ways & religions. Bringing everyone together so they will eventually fight over which way of life is better is not good or having multiple languages based on the whim of who ever is speaking will not work either. Let Mexico be Mexico, let the US be the US, Let Canada be Canada etc. Those that want to speak a certain language or practice a certain religion are best kept in boarders instead of the new trend of multiculturalism which will lead @ some point to civil war as everyone wants their culture & language to dominate.

A lot think Trumps views on immigration will lead to war, it could be just the opposite.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

james4beach said:


> OK, I see. Yes he definitely pointed to a Jewish-run cabal of controlling elite. American conspiracy theorist types just love that kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is old stuff-now American conspiracy theorist types think Russia is controlling the planet-must be true-heard it on CNN.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

James if we ran your experiment and others here through Hillary the US would be 100 percent doomed. The US is almost completely shot right now and all it needed was Hillary and all her nutty immigration and war mongering to send the US and its debt over the cliff. Voters realized this and tried to do something about it but again it may be to late but lets hope not.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

lonewolf :) said:


> I like Trumps idea with controlling the boarders regarding immigrants. The whole world being a global village with multiculturalism is not going to work, never has never will. There is no way everyone is going to get together & sing Kombi YA. No way can everyone be integrated into the way of the North American citizen. According to Martin Armstrong history has always shown when their is a large number of immigrants that move into a country it always leads to civil war. Martin could be right Countries in Europe will have civil war sometime in the future do to the massive immigrants it has taken in.
> 
> Those that are against multiculturalism are labeled racist. There need to be countries & boarders for different ways & religions. Bringing everyone together so they will eventually fight over which way of life is better is not good or having multiple languages based on the whim of who ever is speaking will not work either. Let Mexico be Mexico, let the US be the US, Let Canada be Canada etc. Those that want to speak a certain language or practice a certain religion are best kept in boarders instead of the new trend of multiculturalism which will lead @ some point to civil war as everyone wants their culture & language to dominate.




_*= borders
*_


wolf one of the first things canada asks from her immigrant & refugee applicants is that they commit to learning the language. It can be english or it can be french but learn an official language they must.

i'm left wondering how it happened that some immigrants in this forum managed to sidestep the language requirement so flambuoyantly ...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm more surprised at the immigrants on this forum (or 2nd, 3rd generation) who support anti-immigrant policies and echo "fear of foreigners"

How quickly we forget, eh?


----------



## capricorn (Dec 3, 2013)

I do not believe congress / senate is passing anti-immigrant policies anytime soon. But, they are well within their rights to decide if they want targeted immigration.
we have had this in Canada for so long (special approval for certain nationalities / ethnicity, skill levels etc..). just need to drive around Toronto suburbs to get a feel of this.
most of the rhetoric during elections was against undocumented immigrants and they might be feeling the heat now.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

TomB19 said:


> Look at Elon Musk. He moved from Canada to the US and look at how many jobs he has created directly.


That's not entirely the whole picture. Canada was really just a stepping stone. He was actually a South African. His mother (divorced) was a Canadian and that allowed him to emigrate to Canada in 1989 at age 18 just after he finished high school in Pretoria. He spent two yrs at Queens U before moving to University of Pennsylvania where he completed his studies. Then went to California where he started some of the ventures that made him a rich man! Don't know if he ever obtained Canadian citizenship, but he may have. He did become a US citizen in 2002.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I'm more surprised at the immigrants on this forum (or 2nd, 3rd generation) who support anti-immigrant policies and echo "fear of foreigners"
> 
> How quickly we forget, eh?


Immigration in general - very positive for everyone. Immigration of adherents of mass murdering ideologies - not so much.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pluto said:


> ... Now, like all politicians, reality will set in and he will back off of anything that he can't do.


It would seem he has a long list of things that his supporters may not be happy with him dropping.

If he can turn the economy around, there will be less of an issue.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

capricorn said:


> I do not believe congress / senate is passing anti-immigrant policies anytime soon ...


He does have to take over so likely it is after Jan ... at the same time, a ban on muslims seemed to be a popular promise that would rile up a lot of people if he does not follow through. It also matches the concerns of several states, from what I recall reading.

How else is he going to protect the US from the threat he sees?


Cheers


*PS*

When meeting with the speaker, he mentioned immigration as one of his first things to hit the ground running with to the press.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

james4beach said:


> I'm more surprised at the immigrants on this forum (or 2nd, 3rd generation) who support anti-immigrant policies and echo "fear of foreigners"
> 
> How quickly we forget, eh?


Not really. If I was to be honest I would say Canada made a mistake letting some of my relatives in. I am sure others on this board would agree.

Canada has the right to chose who to invite in.


----------



## mars (Mar 11, 2014)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Not really. If I was to be honest I would say Canada made a mistake letting some of my relatives in. I am sure others on this board would agree.
> 
> Canada has the right to chose who to invite in.


Agreed, most of the original immigrants to Canada, US, or where ever, left their country to get away from things they didn't like, or to find a better life. They do not want their old way of life coming and taking over where they moved. This is just a generalization and by no means a statement of fact but if Muslims moved here because they didn't want to live under Sharia law, then I'm not sure they want a lot of people who believe in Sharia law moving here and trying to implement it in this country.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> _*
> = borders
> *_
> 
> ...


Now now, HP. We have to admit to the possibility that wolf meant indeed to say "boarders". There are some landlords on this site. If you own a rooming house, there is some need to control boarders as wolf suggests. That said, the notion of "controlling the boarders regarding immigrants" might be seen as hinting at some type of improper discrimination in screening tenants. That could draw some unwanted attention from a human rights tribunal.

And you know what they say - when the boarding house blew up, roomers were flying.


----------

